# Goldfische und Shubunkin



## phil73 (14. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ich wollte einmal wissen ob normale Goldfische gut zu __ Shubunkin passen und ob diese sich auch kreuzen?
LG Phil


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Hi Phil,
ja, man kann sie gut vergesellschaften.
Ja, es wird "Kreuzungen" geben.
Und sie werden sich ordentlich vermehren... also nicht zu viele einsetzen, weder Goldfische noch Shubunkin 
Mitch, hier im Forum, hat sowohl Goldfische als auch Shubunkin... und weiß sicherlich viel mehr darüber als ich.


----------



## Inken (14. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Hi!

Shubunkin sind bunte Goldfische.
Von daher passen sie - wie Eva-Maria schon sagt - sehr gut zu einander und haben auch munter Nachwuchs miteinander. 
In meinem Teich schwimmen ein Shubunkin, ein Sarasa und drei "normale" Goldfische, wobei sich der quantitativ nicht zu vernachlässigende Nachwuchs von der Farbgebung her in fast dem gleichen Verhältnis aufteilt.


----------



## Dr.J (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Goldfische und Shubunkin passen wunderbar. So eine Patchwork-Familie lebt schon seit Jahren bei mir im Teich.


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

hallo phil,

also vertragen tun sich alle  

ist nur die frage was dabei rauskommt - aber sieh selbst


----------



## phil73 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die antworten
Shubukin werde sich dann wohl bald zu meinen Goldis gesellen.
LGPhil


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Sie waren mal wieder ausgesprochen hungrig und lauerten nur drauf, daß ich ein paar sticks spendieren würde


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Diese beiden Sarasa sind ein regelrechtes Paar.
Man trifft sie immer gemeinsam an.
Wir sind sehr froh, daß sich die Fischis so gut eingelebt haben.


----------



## phil73 (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische und  Shubunkin*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Danke für die antworten.
Meine Goldfische und Shubukin vertragen sich echt gut und es hat Spaß gemacht sie zu beobachten.
Nun ist ja leider schon wieder Winter.
 Noch ein Foto von ihnen:
 

MfG Phil


----------

